# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) أهداءات حصريا تعويض مسار الميك ztc n73 صينى

## WESSAM NAGAH

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
اهداء 
هداء  
هذا الموضوع 
لمنتديات   المغربى للمحمول   
حياكم الله
على ماتقدمة من اعمال صالحة تفيد بها الجميع  
اهديكم هذا العمل النتواضع  
لقسم
 صيانة الاجهزة الصينية  
وجة الامامة للكيبات محمل عليها اطراف الميك        
الوجة الخلفى موضوع علية مسار الميك        
الله الموفق    ان شاء الله انتظرونى بكل جديد من موضوعاتى  
اهداء 
الى  
ادارة  
منتدا 
المغربى للمحمول  
الله الموفق  
WESSAM NAGAH *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم في ميزان حسناتك +
+
++
+ تقيم

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

حياك الله 
شكراا على المرورو

----------


## ameerl

*اهلا بيك اخي وسام بيننا 
ومشكور للموضوع الرائع
بنتظار باقي ابداعاتك*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

اهلا بيك اخى امير نورت الموضوع   
انتظرنى ان شاء الله

----------


## youyou40

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

حياك الله  
 شكراا على المرورو

----------


## MARRAK

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرااا على المرورو

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم

----------

